# r33 or r34



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

now that i want one and can get one i just dont know which one! i hear r33 has more better performance than the r34 but overall stats on the r34 seem to be lots better so im undecided on which one to buy, if yall know anything on these 2 beasts please tell me cuz i dont know much at all of them as of the moment.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

If you can affrord it go for it. It's the best stress management investment you'll ever make (that plus an open road). 
I have a R32 GTS and while that was down ( I blew the head a couple of monthes ago) a freind loaned me s GTS-M not bad but I couldn't do burnouts while launching (4wd) .
Any how if you make the right choice , get the Hicas Eliminator from stillen the four wheel steering gets too light at speed .


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

R34 R34 R34... hoo hoo hoo.. that is my single moet favoret car.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

sil80drifts said:


> *now that i want one and can get one i just dont know which one! i hear r33 has more better performance than the r34 but overall stats on the r34 seem to be lots better so im undecided on which one to buy, if yall know anything on these 2 beasts please tell me cuz i dont know much at all of them as of the moment. *


I think I know more than most people about this...since I have driven each car on the drag strip , the track , and the street.

If you have the money and you are a baller - the R34 is the car. Its a fun car , expensive , but with some cool features. 6 speed , display in the dash. It comes with 18" wheels , carbon fiber diffuser in the rear. Runs more boost than the R32 or R33's. The body is more rigid than the other cars - but its also heavier.

The R33 is cool , longer wider than an R32. Brembo brakes. Couple hundred pounds heavier than an R32...

People go for the R33 for the looks. 

Purists go for the R32...


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey MotoRex do you supply parts I'm looking for someone who can supply Nismo parts and acc. since they dont ship outside of Japan .


----------

